# SMS auf dem PC



## deste (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Community Mitglieder,

kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie ich eine SMS auf dem PC empfangen kann?
Ich hätte eine SMS-Nummer z.B. 123456 an die jemand eine SMS schicken kann.
Nun würd ich gern diese SMS automatisch auf dem PC auslesen lassen und verarbeiten, z.B. schreibt jemand: "XYZ ABC Hallo" und sendet diese SMS an 123456. 
Dann würde ich gern automatisch diese SMS empfangen und dem User XYZ eine E-mail schicken wo "ABC hat folgendes geschrieben: Hallo" drin steht.

Wisst ihr wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

